# sex link



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it true that with sex link chickens you can only tell the sex of 1st generation only after that its like other breeds you have to wait till they lay a egg or crow. Looking for a breed I can incubate and be able to sex.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

You are correct. Sex links are the result of breeding 2 different varieties. Offspring do not breed true. Cream Legbars are sexable when they hatch and this characteristic carries over to future generations. They also have beautiful blue eggs. There are probably others.


----------

